# Shell Comparison



## Lemonade (Jul 15, 2014)

I just acquired two new CDT, and I was saddened to see the shells, since I have one, Hibiscus, the same size, who I have raised from a hatchling and it's shell is smooth--unmarred. However, Dr. Greek was surprised and very complementary of Hibiscus, saying the condition of the new CDL's is more what he usually sees. Except for the first couple winters, I have kept Hibiscus in a yard with a variety of weeds, grasses, and plants to graze at will. 

Hibiscus is on the left; Lemonade (named for a pucker in her scutes) is on the right.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 15, 2014)

Besides the deformed shell, she's very thin. Compare her front upper arms to Hibiscus's. This is one of my favorite species. I hope you keep us in the loop with many pictures.


----------



## wellington (Jul 15, 2014)

Well, glad you got her. Now she will have a better life.


----------



## Lemonade (Jul 15, 2014)

Pictures?! You want pictures??

This is another shot of Lemonade grazing. She is adjusting well to her "better life" of grazing.




She LOVES the petunias, as does Hibiscus. Since I took this picture, the plants are nubs:




I also keep a Russian, Sandy Sand Dollar, in the desert. I just discovered that hollyhock leaves are "to die for."




This is the second CDT, Hollyhock, that I got with Lemonade:


----------



## Kitkat1989 (Jul 20, 2014)

I wish my tort would eat petunias! He turns his nose up at everything I offer!


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 20, 2014)

Kitkat1989 said:


> I wish my tort would eat petunias! He turns his nose up at everything I offer!


Try adding them to his favorites while hand feeing them!


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 21, 2014)

Dr. Greek is an acquaintance of mine ........A superb Vet in the Herp field as well as other exotics. Nice to see his name present in our forum .


----------



## Lemonade (Jul 22, 2014)

Kitkat1989 said:


> I wish my tort would eat petunias! He turns his nose up at everything I offer!



I'm fortunate to have a yard where mine can graze, although I do sometimes "offer" them food. The CDT's seem to really LOVE petunias--the flowers and the plant. I've never seen my Russian eat them, however.

What kind of tort do you have, and what does it eat?


----------



## Kitkat1989 (Jul 22, 2014)

I have a hermann. He came to me at 2 years old and all he ate was lettuce. Iv introduced other food and he loves pak choi and will occasionally graze on dandelion leaves but other than that he's a very fussy eater. Iv started my own box of weeds which I'm introducing but he just refuses to eat. This is a pic of him today sniffing things in the garden and having a little nibble


----------



## Lemonade (Jul 22, 2014)

Hmm . . . That must be frustrating. I know it does my heart good to see my babies eat and enjoy what I've got to the trouble to provide for them. I don't know about Hermanns, so I can't give any educated comments, but I do know that my animals LOVE romaine, so I imagine if that's what they're started on, it would be hard to introduce other foods. How love have you had him?


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 22, 2014)

Kitkat1989 said:


> View attachment 88461
> I have a hermann. He came to me at 2 years old and all he ate was lettuce. Iv introduced other food and he loves pak choi and will occasionally graze on dandelion leaves but other than that he's a very fussy eater. Iv started my own box of weeds which I'm introducing but he just refuses to eat. This is a pic of him today sniffing things in the garden and having a little nibble


Get some romaine, put some healthy foods inside, hide it (by putting the food in the middle & warping the 2 leaves around it) then hand feed... Mine was introduced to healthy foods using this method! It worked for my picky Greek tort & will probably work for yours


----------



## Kitkat1989 (Jul 22, 2014)

I had him since April. I'll try that.... I tried him on okra but he won't try it


----------



## kathyth (Aug 30, 2014)

Lookie what I just found, in a link Yvonne gave us!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 30, 2014)

Yes, Don is a very knowledgeable tortoise keeper. That's good info about the lighter/darker coloration. I never thought of that.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Aug 30, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, Don is a very knowledgeable tortoise keeper. That's good info about the lighter/darker coloration. I never thought of that.


Do you think this would be the same for other tortoise species (like Greeks, for example?)?


----------



## Teodora'sDAD (Aug 30, 2014)

Glad he has a new home with friends!


----------

